# Intralipids



## ItsNotTooLate (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi -

Do intralipids need to be refrigerated? I recently cycled with a clinic in the Czech Republic and came back with intralipids for my 2nd and 3rd infusions.  At the clinic I was told that they didn't need to be refrigerated but now someone else is telling me to throw them away because they did need to be refrigerated. Does anyone know either way?

Thanks you!


----------

